# Travelling into SA with juice



## Petek (31/3/17)

Hi all,

I'm flying into Joberg from the UK in a few days, can I bring vape juice in with me? 
What are the rules at customs for bringing in juice?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Charlie Fripp (31/3/17)

Hi. I have flown into (and out of) SA on many occasions with no problems. As long as the bottles are under 100ml and clearly labelled, you shouldn't have any issues. I have on the odd occasion had screening security search my bag after picking up a liquid, but I'm just patient with them and explain what it is. 

Once it is cleared up, I'm off on my merry way - no hassles. Just be friendly and educational.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Petek (31/3/17)

Thanks! I'll have my juice in checked baggage, I have to go through the red lane at customs as I have to declare 2 laptops that I am delivering to colleagues while I am there. Just didn't want to get into any trouble while I am there!


----------



## johan (2/4/17)

AS commented above, no worries - if they do stop you for a search, play nice and be 100% honest and all will be a breeze.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (3/4/17)

Customs, what customs? Personally I never seen them...never declared anything...
And it's JobUrg (JNB), no meeeeeuuuuuuuaaaaaaoooouuuutaaaaain like Cape Town, only "Mole heaps", no "berg" at all
But, yes, if like @johan says, just play nice


----------

